# Manager. Nel mio. Ufficio.



## Tebe (11 Maggio 2012)

Stavo mangiando baci perugina a ripetizione mentre parlavo al telefono con Enrichetta (una dell'ufficio acquisti) e intanto guardavo fuori dalla finestra dando le spalle alla porta del mio ufficio.
-No, non hai capito. Quell'ordine deve essere evaso immediatamente e immediatamente nella mia lingua vuol dire ieri. No Enrichetta. Non mi interessa un cazzo..no...ho detto no...hai tempo fino alle sei stasera poi intervengo. Mi sono davvero rotta le scatole di...-
Ho avuto l'impressione di non essere sola.
Mi sono voltata e.
Manager.
Già seduto sulla sedia dell'ospite. A fissare il suo tablet da 12 mila dollari.
Mi si è fermato il cuore. -Ci sentiamo dopo Enrichetta. Se hai problemi fammelo sapere subito.-
Ho chiuso la telefonata.
Cazzo. Un agguato. 
-Ciao Manager...- gli ho detto evitando di fare la faccia da merda cosmica, ma...non ha funzionato. Avevo il cuore in accelerata.
-Sei arrabbiata e hai ragione. Ti chiedo scusa. Avrei dovuto farlo a voce e prima. Te lo ripeto. Scusa. Scusa mille volte. Perchè fra tutti tu davvero non meriti le mie azzannate. Sono settimane brutte. Parigi è una polveriera e la prossima settimana sono li. Poi ho fatto la visita al cuore e incredibilmente va bene. Lo so. Non guardarmi con la tua principessosa aria da cazzo...lo sai che sono un mostro...non c'era niente di personale solo troppe cose. Ok ok. Ho azzannato forte. Te lo ripeto. Mi dispiace e non avrei voluto. Non tu...-
Lo guardavo e...non lo so.
Non torna mai indietro e per lui chiedere scusa è strano ma... Sentivo lo stomaco ingrippato, come se la situazione fosse surreale.
-Va beh Manager..le cose si complicano con il lavoro e possiamo anche chiuderla qui tranquillamente, non ne ho voglia davvero di azzannate gratuite e paure tue di eventuali sceneggiate.-
-Chiuderla? Chi ha parlato di chiuderla? Vuoi chiuderla?-
-Io non lo so cosa voglio...in questi giorni ci ho pensato molto e..-
-Lunedi sbroccando ho fatto questo danno?-
-Non è un danno Manager. Sei stressato e hai un opinione di me che non mi è piaciuta...-
-Non era un opinione e mi conosci un poco. Parto di testa ed esplodo. Te lo ripeto. Mi dispiace immensamente perchè ti  ho azzannata in maniera ingiusta. E inappropriata. Una volta ho mortificato te. Ora sono mortificato io. E vorrei avere più tempo. Per dedicartelo e farmi perdonare come si deve. Non in un motel anche se...-
Ho fatto un lunghissimo respiro -Mi hai delusa. Umanamente intendo. Le tue scuse erano già state accettate con l'sms ma per quello che hai scritto...l'accettazione della delusione è un pò più lunga. Meglio che te ne vai a Parigi...un pò di stacco farà bene...Se ho bisogno c'è il tuo vice coglione no?-
-Puoi sempre fare riferimento a me anche se fossi sulla luna. Comunque ci sarà un personaggio nuovo e non perchè mi trasferiscono ma perchè ha delle competenze che tornano utili, l'hai anche conosciuto.-
-Il tipo slurp slurp? Quello giovane, carino, spigliato e poco mostro?-
Ha cambiato espressione -Hei...attenta a come parli...-
-Maleducato. Azzannoso. Mostro e pure geloso adesso...ottimo. Le tue caratteristiche migliori escono tutte insieme.-
Si è messo a ridere -Per favore Tebe. Credimi. Non hai idea di quanto abbia voglia di stare con te da solo e di farti passare tutte le fisime che ho provocato...Se vuoi lo stacco va bene...Ma ne riparliamo quando torno da Parigi.- si è alzato dalla sedia. Io anche.
Non mi sono avvicinata. Avevo una specie di...repulsione emotiva. Non fisica perchè...
La sua voce. Il suo sguardo. Il suo essere imponente...quello è sempre ormonale indubbiamente ma...
Si è fermato sulla porta, io ero a poca distanza da lui...si è voltato -Non finirà mai questa storia. Potremmo smettere di andare in motel ma sentirò sempre il desiderio di sapere come stai, cosa fai e come va la tua vita. E come dici tu... Non è contrattabile questa cosa.-
L'ho fissato -Sono abituata agli stalker, ne ho pure avuti un paio pesanti. Non mi fai paura.-
Ha sorriso di più -E' strano non poterti...toccare...-
Ho fatto un passo indietro -Ci vediamo fra una settimana. Dopo Parigi. Buona giornata Manager.-




Sono in andamento emozionale strano.
Mi ritiro nelle mie "Interiora" per metabolizzare.


----------



## kikko64 (11 Maggio 2012)

Caspita Tebe ... siete già al terzo stadio : "pausa di riflessione" ... 

libera citazione : "pensavo fosse un calesse e invece è ... amore !!"


----------



## Tebe (11 Maggio 2012)

kikko64;bt2222 ha detto:
			
		

> Caspita Tebe ... siete già al terzo stadio : "pausa di riflessione" ...
> 
> libera citazione : "pensavo fosse un calesse e invece è ... amore !!"


Kikko!!! Sarai bravo a fare il mago dei cell ma cavolo! Ma che pausa e pausa...Ora va a Parigi e io sono in evoluzione...sono ancora delusa basta farsi azzannare da lui.
Non sono sua moglie ne la sua fidanzata.  E si sta comportando come se lo fossi. In qualche modo.
E per quanto mi riguarda sono tornata al primo stadio. ovvero alla domanda prima. Ne vale la pena?

Tanto mi sono fatta l'antirabbica.:mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (11 Maggio 2012)

Tebe sei incarognita...io non ti parlo oggi che è meglio! 
vuoi un bacio perugina?:mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (11 Maggio 2012)

Simy;bt2224 ha detto:
			
		

> Tebe sei incarognita...io non ti parlo oggi che è meglio!
> vuoi un bacio perugina?:mrgreen:


Si..ammetto. Sono un pò incarognita ma non tanto con manager. Ha fatto una cosa carina e che soprattutto non mi aspettavo.
Ma purtroppo al di qua del monitor manager è solo un quindicesimo della mia vita...e non tuttissimo va per il verso giusto...
Certo che se potessi avere un amante normale con cui fare quattro ore di sesso come Dio comanda forse non sarei così incarognita, eh?
porc...
:incazzato::incazzato:

Ma scrittore oggi niente?
L'avranno arrestato?


----------



## Simy (11 Maggio 2012)

Tebe;bt2225 ha detto:
			
		

> Si..ammetto. Sono un pò incarognita ma non tanto con manager. Ha fatto una cosa carina e che soprattutto non mi aspettavo.
> Ma purtroppo al di qua del monitor manager è solo un quindicesimo della mia vita...e non tuttissimo va per il verso giusto...
> Certo che se potessi avere un amante normale con cui fare quattro ore di sesso come Dio comanda forse non sarei così incarognita, eh?
> porc...
> ...


bo...me lo chiedevo pure io...


----------



## Cattivik (11 Maggio 2012)

Tebe;bt2225 ha detto:
			
		

> Ma scrittore oggi niente?
> L'avranno *arrestato*?


No che poi ci tocca ascoltare come Giulia l'ha fatto evadere con l'aiuto inconsapevole di Anna incastrando però Lorenzo...

Cattivik


----------



## Cattivik (11 Maggio 2012)

Dunque Tebe Punto a Capo...

Brava ricomincia da zero...

Cattivik...

P.S. Però a me han sempre detto che la minestra riscaldata non è mai come appena fatta...


----------



## Tebe (11 Maggio 2012)

Cattivik;bt2228 ha detto:
			
		

> No che poi ci tocca ascoltare come Giulia l'ha fatto evadere con l'aiuto inconsapevole di Anna incastrando però Lorenzo...
> 
> Cattivik


:rotfl::risata::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (11 Maggio 2012)

Cattivik;bt2229 ha detto:
			
		

> Dunque Tebe Punto a Capo...
> 
> Brava ricomincia da zero...
> 
> ...


No..non è mica punto e a capo....boh...ho quasi 10 giorni per interiorizzare..
hai ragione sulle minestre...ma questa non l'ho manco mangiata:incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## kikko64 (11 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ... scusa ... scherzavo :angeletto:

Vedo che, ultimamente, a "carogna" io e Te andiamo alla grande


----------



## Tebe (11 Maggio 2012)

kikko64;bt2232 ha detto:
			
		

> Tebe ... scusa ... scherzavo :angeletto:
> 
> Vedo che, ultimamente, a "carogna" io e Te andiamo alla grande


Si. Abbiamo proprio una carogna mega.
Io pure gli ormoni a palla. Sembro una ninfomane. 
sarà quello...


----------



## kikko64 (11 Maggio 2012)

Si ... anch'io ... sarà l'astinenza


----------



## Tebe (11 Maggio 2012)

kikko64;bt2234 ha detto:
			
		

> Si ... anch'io ... sarà l'astinenza


Io non sono proprio in astinenza...anzi...ma...uff...
va beh. mi mangio un bacetto...te lo consiglio


----------



## kikko64 (11 Maggio 2012)

Tebe;bt2235 ha detto:
			
		

> Io non sono proprio in astinenza...anzi...ma...uff...
> va beh. mi mangio un bacetto...te lo consiglio


SONO A DIETA ... niente dolci ... tanto meno la cioccolata !! anzi ... stasera esco prima ... devo fare almeno 30/40 Km in bici.

Quando dico che io mi vedo come il mio Avatar ... non sto scherzando


----------



## Tebe (11 Maggio 2012)

kikko64;bt2236 ha detto:
			
		

> SONO A DIETA ... niente dolci ... tanto meno la cioccolata !! anzi ... stasera esco prima ... devo fare almeno 30/40 Km in bici.
> 
> Quando dico che io mi vedo come il mio Avatar ... non sto scherzando


Hai ragione..ho letto che hai perso 9 kg...a quante pare tutti i manager hanno problemi di peso...
Peccato...io amo gli uomini "morbidi"


----------



## edwina (11 Maggio 2012)

Tebe;bt2237 ha detto:
			
		

> Peccato...io amo gli uomini "morbidi"



azz!!! tebe... io non amo solitamente i "morbidi"... ma uno così mi sta veramente facendo bollire il sangue!!!


----------



## kikko64 (11 Maggio 2012)

Tebe;bt2237 ha detto:
			
		

> Hai ragione..ho letto che hai perso 9 kg...a quante pare tutti i manager hanno problemi di peso...
> Peccato...io amo gli uomini "morbidi"


... hai voglia prima che io diventi "spigoloso" !!


----------



## Tebe (11 Maggio 2012)

edwina;bt2238 ha detto:
			
		

> azz!!! tebe... io non amo solitamente i "morbidi"... ma uno così mi sta veramente facendo bollire il sangue!!!



Come ti capisco...ma oltre a farti bollire il sangue???


----------



## Tebe (11 Maggio 2012)

kikko64;bt2239 ha detto:
			
		

> ... hai voglia prima che io diventi "spigoloso" !!


Ok, sono più tranquilla allora!


----------



## edwina (11 Maggio 2012)

Tebe;bt2241 ha detto:
			
		

> Come ti capisco...ma oltre a farti bollire il sangue???


lo sto ancora indagando, è strano... un attimo c'è, un attimo dopo non più, ti ricopre di attenzioni, sparisce per settimane... boh


----------



## Tebe (11 Maggio 2012)

edwina;bt2243 ha detto:
			
		

> lo sto ancora indagando, è strano... un attimo c'è, un attimo dopo non più, ti ricopre di attenzioni, sparisce per settimane... boh


No ma...E' una roba da raccontare bene!!!
Voglio più dettagli...


----------



## Cattivik (11 Maggio 2012)

Dimenticavo...



			
				Tebe;bt2225 ha detto:
			
		

> Certo che se potessi avere un amante normale con cui fare *quattro *ore di sesso come Dio comanda forse non sarei così incarognita, eh?
> porc...
> :incazzato::incazzato:


Dai conti che abbiamo fatto di ore ne abbiamo due... però per me non è un problema saltare il pranzo... :mrgreen:


Cattivik (versione agenda)


----------



## Tebe (11 Maggio 2012)

Cattivik;bt2245 ha detto:
			
		

> Dimenticavo...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## edwina (11 Maggio 2012)

Tebe;bt2244 ha detto:
			
		

> No ma...E' una roba da raccontare bene!!!
> Voglio più dettagli...


tebe, il discorso è questo:
nessuno dei due è libero
non lavoriamo nello stesso ambito, non ci vediamo praticamente mai 
abitiamo relativamente vicini
qui siamo molto ben conosciuti entrambi
ci ho provato
è evidentemente interessato (non ci sono proprio dubbi)
non so se è fedele o diversamente fedele
MA
ha questo atteggiamento incostante che non so se è dovuto al segno zodiacale, al fatto che teme di lasciarsi andare, vuol farsi desiderare o che :diavoletto:ne so
atteggiamento che sto studiando e stuzzicando :mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (11 Maggio 2012)

edwina;bt2247 ha detto:
			
		

> tebe, il discorso è questo:
> nessuno dei due è libero
> non lavoriamo nello stesso ambito, non ci vediamo praticamente mai
> abitiamo relativamente vicini
> ...


mmmhhhh...brava. Stuzzica...funziona sempre...ma fatti anche desiderare...vedrai che alla fine, visto che è interessato, arriva...o se arriva...sia che sia fedele si che sia diversamente fedele...:mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (11 Maggio 2012)

Edwi...che segno è? Tu?


----------



## edwina (11 Maggio 2012)

Tebe;bt2249 ha detto:
			
		

> Edwi...che segno è? Tu?


lui scorpio
io bilancia

tieni presente che ho messo l'argomento a caso... io non credo all'astrologia:rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (11 Maggio 2012)

edwina;bt2250 ha detto:
			
		

> lui scorpio
> io bilancia
> 
> tieni presente che ho messo l'argomento a caso... io non credo all'astrologia:rotfl:


....Io scorpio, manager bilancia...
Minchia...uno scorpione uomo? Auguri...

noi scoprioni siamo ADORABILI!!!! (non cagarlo troppo e direi che abbiamo poche possibilità che sia fedele...:mrgreen


----------



## lothar57 (11 Maggio 2012)

ciao Edwi..sono stufo di lavorare e mi fermo 2min qua'....

ocio..vivo anch'io in un paese..come sai qua'goderecci come non mai..ma.....storie di paese sempre evitate...sai c'e'tipa che e'conosciuta quasi come il sottoscritto..ho capito che ci starebbe eccome.ma,impossibile.Continuamo a darci del lei.mangiandoci con gli occhi,che ha belli..quasi come i miei...ma non possiamo..in 3 min farebbe il giro del paese.
E qualche giorno fa'idem con cliente paesana..mi dato un'occhiata,,come sapete fare voi..ma anche li'..no..troppo pericoloso


----------



## Cattivik (11 Maggio 2012)

Tebe;bt2246 ha detto:
			
		

> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Lo prendo come un si... almeno passo un bel WE...

Cattivik (illuso!!! o illuso?)


----------



## Tebe (11 Maggio 2012)

edwina;bt2243 ha detto:
			
		

> lo sto ancora indagando, è strano... un attimo c'è, un attimo dopo non più, ti ricopre di attenzioni, sparisce per settimane... boh


Lo faccio anche io. E' abbastanza tipico degli scorpioni...non farci caso. Il segreto è non cagarci. Ma non troppo se no ci incazziamo e la facciamo morire lì.
Siamo un pò...contorti...
Sarò la tua arma segreta se vuoi!!!


----------



## edwina (11 Maggio 2012)

lothar57;bt2252 ha detto:
			
		

> ciao Edwi..sono stufo di lavorare e mi fermo 2min qua'....
> 
> ocio..vivo anch'io in un paese..come sai qua'goderecci come non mai..ma.....storie di paese sempre evitate...sai c'e'tipa che e'conosciuta quasi come il sottoscritto..ho capito che ci starebbe eccome.ma,impossibile.Continuamo a darci del lei.mangiandoci con gli occhi,che ha belli..quasi come i miei...ma non possiamo..in 3 min farebbe il giro del paese.
> E qualche giorno fa'idem con cliente paesana..mi dato un'occhiata,,come sapete fare voi..ma anche li'..no..troppo pericoloso


ciao Lothar,
con attenzione si fa si fa... basta incontrarsi lontano e io con il lavoro che faccio ho diverse possibilità di trasferta :mrgreen: poi in paese neanche guardarsi


----------



## edwina (11 Maggio 2012)

Tebe;bt2254 ha detto:
			
		

> Lo faccio anche io. E' abbastanza tipico degli scorpioni...non farci caso. Il segreto è non cagarci. Ma non troppo se no ci incazziamo e la facciamo morire lì.
> Siamo un pò...contorti...
> Sarò la tua arma segreta se vuoi!!!


:carneval: splendido! all'occorrenza butterò una voce...

in questi giorni siamo in un momento 'buono', probabilmente (tu mi insegni) a seguito di una mia settimana di silenzio causa LAVORO PESANTE...


----------



## lothar57 (12 Maggio 2012)

edwina;bt2257 ha detto:
			
		

> :carneval: splendido! all'occorrenza butterò una voce...
> 
> in questi giorni siamo in un momento 'buono', probabilmente (tu mi insegni) a seguito di una mia settimana di silenzio causa LAVORO PESANTE...


ciao Edwi..credi che non l'abbia pensata???ho avuto a che fare con tipa che al suo paese,20000 abitanti era notissima..sapessi che cautele..ci trovavamo percheggio iper vicino Bo...ma paesana..mi ispira poco...bo..come sempre in bocca al lop e buon fine settimana


----------



## geko (12 Maggio 2012)

_Si è fermato sulla porta, io ero a poca distanza da lui...si è voltato  -Non finirà mai questa storia. Potremmo smettere di andare in motel ma  sentirò sempre il desiderio di sapere come stai, cosa fai e come va la  tua vita. E come dici tu... Non è contrattabile questa cosa.-_


Ma cosa sono questi saluti alla Humphrey Bogart??  

	
	
		
		
	


	






Tebe, cazzo! Hai bisogno di un amante...


----------



## Tebe (12 Maggio 2012)

geko;bt2260 ha detto:
			
		

> _Si è fermato sulla porta, io ero a poca distanza da lui...si è voltato  -Non finirà mai questa storia. Potremmo smettere di andare in motel ma  sentirò sempre il desiderio di sapere come stai, cosa fai e come va la  tua vita. E come dici tu... Non è contrattabile questa cosa.-_
> 
> 
> Ma cosa sono questi saluti alla Humphrey Bogart??
> ...


Ma lo sai che mi è venuta in mente la stessa cosa?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Però solo rileggendomi perchè dal vivo è stato più kreti il tutto.
O no.
Mi sto...harmonyzzando?:scared:


----------



## edwina (12 Maggio 2012)

lothar57;bt2259 ha detto:
			
		

> ciao Edwi..credi che non l'abbia pensata???ho avuto a che fare con tipa che al suo paese,20000 abitanti era notissima..sapessi che cautele..ci trovavamo percheggio iper vicino Bo...ma paesana..mi ispira poco...bo..come sempre in bocca al lop e buon fine settimana



20000 abitanti??? me li sogno... non li trovo neanche in tutta la vallata, quindi doppiamente su con le antenne!!
cmq in passato con uno del circondariato 4 intense notti lontano da qui, io per un meeting di lavoro, lui per un corso di aggiornamento: me le ricorderò per tutta la vita 

era una cosa così... senza storia, adesso ci troviamo, ciao, un sorriso che dice tutto e via! buon we a te


----------

